# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  μου διαγνωσαν χθες διπολικη τι θα κανω τωρα??? :(

## athanasoudaki

παιδια καλησπερα μου διεγνωσαν διπολικη με επεισοδια υπομανιας και καταθλιψη και παιρνω lamictal, zoloft και abilify.εχει κανεις αναλογη εμπειρια???θα μου περασει και θα γινω ποτε καλα???νιωθω πολυ νευρικοτητα, ανχος και εντονη ερωτικη διαθεση φταιει η διπολικη για ολα αυτα???

----------


## Εμμανουέλα1

Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Αυτές τις διαγνώσεις τις κάνει ψυχίατρος και όχι ψυχολόγος έτσι;

----------


## athanasoudaki

ναι ψυχιατρος μου εκανε την διαγνωση και μου δωσε lamictal,παλια πηγαινα σε αλλο ψυχιατρο και μου δωσε zoloft και abilify και μαλλον θα τα κοψω αυτα αλλα μου πε τωρα ειμαι σε φαση καταθλιψης και με τα παραπανω συμπτωματα που εγραψα?εσυ εμμανουελα εισαι διπολικη???θα γινω ποτε καλα???

----------


## Εμμανουέλα1

Όχι εγώ δεν είμαι...(ε μεγάλη κουβέντα δεν λέω κιόλας χαχαχα).
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι κάτι που περνάει και μπορείς να γίνεις καλά, γιατί στην Βικιπαίδεια λέει το εξής:'' Θεραπεία με την έννοια της ίασης θεωρείται πως δεν υπάρχει στη διπολική διαταραχή''
Αλλά νομίζω πως με την κατάλληλη θεραπεία και τον κατάλληλο θεραπευτή θα δεις βελτίωση πάντως.
Ας μας πει κάποιο άλλο μέλος αν ξέρει κάτι περισσότερο γιατί εγώ είμαι άσχετη...
Τα συμπτώματα ποια είναι; Δηλαδή η εναλλαγή διαθέσεων είναι αρκετή για να υποψιαστείς πως πάσχεις από κάτι τέτοιο ή τα συμπτώματα είναι πιο ιδιαίτερα;

----------


## Εμμανουέλα1

Εσύ τι συμπτώματα είχες και αποφάσισες να επισκεφτείς γιατρό αν επιτρέπεται;

----------


## Εμμανουέλα1

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο για όποιον ξέρει να μου απαντήσει...αυτές οι διαγνώσεις πως γίνονται με κάποιες εξετάσεις (δηλαδή ανιχνεύονται κάποιες ουσίες π.χ. που βρίσκονται σε περίσσεια ή σε ''έλλειμμα'' στον εγκέφαλο μας) ή γίνονται μέσω της συζήτησης του ψυχιάτρου με τον ασθενή;

----------


## athanasoudaki

απο οτι ξερω δεν υπαρχουν εξετασεις αλλα μεσω της συζητησης.εγω δεν εχω συνεχεια συμπτωματα υπομανιας και καταθλιψης αλλα μονο μια φοαρα εμφανισα ελαφρως υπομανια και εδω και 3 χρονια εχω καταθλιψη και μου πε η μικρη υπομανια που εμφανισα ειναι αρκετη για να διαγνωστει μανιοκαταθλιψη...

----------


## Εμμανουέλα1

Και πώς και το διέγνωσαν τώρα μετά από τόσα χρόνια;

----------


## lola72

emmanouela kalispera. i dipoliki diataraxi exei kapoia polu vasika xaraktiristika pou me tin suzitisi katalaveei o psuxiatros an pasxeis apo aytin. miazei polu kai me tin oriaki diataraxi prwsopikotitas alla sunxronos einai duo diaforetika pragmata. oi dipoliki emfanizoun kai meiomeni serotonini.
athanasoudaki...i dipoliki exei periodous manias kai periodous upomanias xreiazese statheropoiiti gia na min einai entona ta sumptwmata. den tha sou pw psemmata den einai kati pou tha perasei pote alla me tin katalilli agwgi tha zeis kalitera. se sumvoulevw na vreis enan kalo psuxiatro giati einai polu simantiko.

----------


## lola72

kai kati akoma ti sumptwmata exeis kai sou eipan gia dipoliki?

----------


## athanasoudaki

εχω καταθλιψη και νευρικοτητα εντονη ερωτικη επιθυμια σκεφτομαι πολλα πραγματα και ειχα παθει υπομανια με τον συντροφο μου τον σκεφτομουν συνεχεια και οτι κανει διαφορα πραγματα και πρατει εις βαρος μου,επισης μια περιοδο εβγαινα συνεχεια μπουζουκια κλαμπ ενω ειχα καταθλιψη αλλα οταν πηγαινα εκει ξεσαλωνα,αλλαζα συντροφους συνεχεια και εκανα σεξ με τον οποιοδηποτε χωρις να καταλαβαινω στην ουσια τι κανω!!!αυτα μου πε η ψυχιατρος μου ειναι μια περιπτωση μανιοκαταθλιψης γιατι υπαρχουν πολλα ειδη μανιακαταθλιψης οσοι ειναι και η χαρακτηρες των ανθρωπων!!!

----------


## athanasoudaki

> Και πώς και το διέγνωσαν τώρα μετά από τόσα χρόνια;


απλα δεν πηγαινα παλια σε ψυχιατρο γτ σκεφτομαουν οτι και να ειναι θα το ξεπερασω μονη μου...αλλα εκανα λαθος εχω 4 χρονια που τυρανιεμαι και απο περισυ με παρακολουθει ψυχιατρος και μου πε οτι εχω απλη καταθλιψη αλλα αλλαξα γιατρο γτ δεν τα πηγαινα και πολυ καλα με τον αλλο και η καινουρια γιατρος οταν της ειπα τα συμπτωματα μου πε οτι εχω μανιοκαταθλιψη και τωρα ειμαι σε περιοδο καταθλιψης...

----------


## athanasoudaki

> emmanouela kalispera. i dipoliki diataraxi exei kapoia polu vasika xaraktiristika pou me tin suzitisi katalaveei o psuxiatros an pasxeis apo aytin. miazei polu kai me tin oriaki diataraxi prwsopikotitas alla sunxronos einai duo diaforetika pragmata. oi dipoliki emfanizoun kai meiomeni serotonini.
> athanasoudaki...i dipoliki exei periodous manias kai periodous upomanias xreiazese statheropoiiti gia na min einai entona ta sumptwmata. den tha sou pw psemmata den einai kati pou tha perasei pote alla me tin katalilli agwgi tha zeis kalitera. se sumvoulevw na vreis enan kalo psuxiatro giati einai polu simantiko.



αληθεια δεν περναει????μια ζωη δλδ θα παιρνω χαπια για να το κοντρολαρω???απλα θελω να γινω καλα και να βλεπω τα πραγματα με χαμογελο και αισιοδοξια και να μου φυγει αυτη η νευρικοτητα...πιστευω τωρα εχω βρει καλο γιατρο γτ πηρα γνωμες και απο αλλους και μου παν ειναι πολυ καλη!!!

----------


## lola72

sto eyxomai giati o giatros einai to a ki to w.perasa polu diskola me tin dipoliki nosileytika ki olas prosekse gisti fernei kai taseis aytoktonias. kai den einai mono ta farmaka pou tha se sikwsoun prepei na kaneis kai psyxotherapeia kai fusika na exeis upostiriksei apo tous dikous sou anthrwpous.apo pou evgale to sumperasma oti exeis dipoliki? ena kurio xaraktiristiko as poume einai na ksodeveis allogista xrimata ftaneis stin xreokopoia

----------


## lola72

> αληθεια δεν περναει????μια ζωη δλδ θα παιρνω χαπια για να το κοντρολαρω???απλα θελω να γινω καλα και να βλεπω τα πραγματα με χαμογελο και αισιοδοξια και να μου φυγει αυτη η νευρικοτητα...πιστευω τωρα εχω βρει καλο γιατρο γτ πηρα γνωμες και απο αλλους και μου παν ειναι πολυ καλη!!!


tha se apogoitefsw den pernaei.tha kratas tis isoropoies me ta farmaka stin ousia ta exeis pali periodous manias i ypomanias alla tha einai ligotero entones kai oxi akraies. prospathise pantos na ta katafereis kai na eisai aisiodoksi

----------


## athanasoudaki

αχ ρε συ ιολα δηλαδη ή θα εχω καταθλιψη ή μανια???  :Frown:  εσυ τι συμπτωματα εχεις και στη διεγνωσαν???οχι τασεις αυτοκτονιας δεν εχω...αλλα ναι χαλαω ολα μου τα χρηματα σε ρουχα...

----------


## athanasoudaki

επισης περασα και μια φαση με πολλα νευρα και τσακωνομουν με ολους τους φιλους μου και την οικογενεια μου και σκεφτομουνα οτι ολοι ειναι εναντιον μου και η διπολικη φταιει γι αυτο???

----------


## Εμμανουέλα1

Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι; 
Όλες αυτές οι ασθένειες είναι κληρονομικές; Γιατί υποθέτω πως αν δεν ήταν θα υπήρχε μόνιμη θεραπεία....

----------


## lola72

emmanouela1 nai i dipoliki einai kata 80% klironomiki. tha sou to pw alliws omws... otan exeis messogeiaki as poume kaneis kapoies therapeies vazeis aima alla to provlima einai panta ekei

----------


## lola72

athanasoudaki geia me ton statheropoiiti den tha zeis toso entona tin mania i tin upomania. ta sumptwmata tis dipolikis otan eisai se mania einai:ksodeveis para polla xrimata akoma mporei na ftaseis se simeio na klepseis apeleytheronese teleios seksoualika kai allazeis suntrofous, nomizeis oti eisai vasilias, exeis polla nevra, arxizeis narkwtika kai alkool,
den ksexwrizeis tin pragmatikotita apo to psema zeis se enan allo kosmo exeis diataraxes ypnou kai taseis aytoktonias pou polles fores ginonte praksi.
stin upomania den se katalavenei kaneis apozitas agapi (pou gia mena den prokeite pote na pareis den mpenoun stin psuxoogia sou) kleinese ston eayto sou kai den mporeis polles fores na vgeis apo to spiti kai to krevati sou. gi ayto sou tonizw einai simantiko na exeis enan giatro pou tha se stirizei kai fusika mporeis na vreis kai atoma edw mesa pou mporoun na se katalavoun apolita. distixws aytoi pou den exoun perasei katastaseis tetoies i den exoun paradextei oti exoun provlima den tha noiwsoun pote ayta pou kruvei i psuxi sou.eimai edw an xreiasteis kati....

----------


## athanasoudaki

σ ευχαριστω πολυ ιολα μου με κατατοπισες πληρως μπορω να πω!!!ναι αλλαζα πολυ συχνα συντροφους και ειχα και πολλα νευρα!!!υπομανια μου πε η γιατρος εχω οχι μανια!!τεσπα θα το παλευουμε οσο μπορουμε  :Smile:  και παλι να εισαι καλα!!!ελπιζω με την θεραπεια να γινω καλυτερα και να ζω μια φυσιολογικη ζωη γιατι εχω πολυ καιρο ετσι και κουραζομαι και εγω και οι γυρω μου  :Frown:

----------


## Εμμανουέλα1

Στο εύχομαι....

----------


## lola72

thelei prospatheia kai apo esena oso mporeis na meneis iremi kai na exeis kapoion na milas kai na les oles sou tis anusixies. prosekse me tis anasfaleies mporei na se trelanoun stin kurioleksia

----------


## athanasoudaki

ναι η αληθεια ειναι οτι αυτο τον καιρο εχει πεσει η αυτοπεποιθηση μου πολυ χαμηλα και ειμαι φουλ ανασφαλειες...παλι καλα εχω τον συντροφο μου και μιλαμε και καπως με καθησυχαζει...

----------


## Εμμανουέλα1

> ναι η αληθεια ειναι οτι αυτο τον καιρο εχει πεσει η αυτοπεποιθηση μου πολυ χαμηλα και ειμαι φουλ ανασφαλειες...παλι καλα εχω τον συντροφο μου και μιλαμε και καπως με καθησυχαζει...


Ο σύντροφος σου αντιμετωπίζει το ίδιο πρόβλημα;

----------


## athanasoudaki

οχι μια χαρα ειναι αλλα με ξερει απο μικρο παιδι και ξερει πως ημουν παλια πριν το παθω και γενικα ξερει πως λειτουργω και συμπεριφερομαι και ξερει σε καθε περιπτωση να με καλμαρει.

----------


## Εμμανουέλα1

> οχι μια χαρα ειναι αλλα με ξερει απο μικρο παιδι και ξερει πως ημουν παλια πριν το παθω και γενικα ξερει πως λειτουργω και συμπεριφερομαι και ξερει σε καθε περιπτωση να με καλμαρει.


μπράβο χαίρομαι! αυτό είναι πολύ ωραίο και σε βοηθάει να αισθάνεσαι καλύτερα.

----------


## athanasoudaki

ναι κανει οτι περναει απο το χερι του να το καταφερει...  :Smile:

----------


## Λια

Η δική μου γνώμη είναι να πας σε κάποιον σύμβουλο Ψυχοθεραπευτη. Θεωρω πως θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ. Είναι λογικά τα όσα νιώθεις, οι φόβοι σου το άγχος σου κτλ, μία βοήθεια από κάποιν προσωποκεντρικό ψυχοθεραπευτή νομίζω πως θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμη. Δοκίμασέ το!

----------


## athanasoudaki

οκ σ ευχαριστω θα το δοκιμασω  :Smile:

----------


## hlias1988

eimai pepismenos oti ola einai sto mualo. o anthropos exei apoksenothei apo to kanoniko peribalon tin fysh me apotelesma na exei psixoswmatika. ekana mia apopeira aytoktonia pira duo koutia depon. den ithela na pethanw apla ithela na allaksei kati stin gamimeni mou zwh. ta mou peis oraio tropo dialekses. exeis dikio kai egw pou to skeftomai tora drepomai me ayto pou ekana. piga se psixiatro kai mou diagnwsan dipoliki. tespa ithelan na me klisoun kai se kliniki. pernaw diskola blepw tin zwh mou polles fores na xanete. h na min aksiopiw oles mou tis dinatotites plirws. alla eimai pepismenos opos eipa kai prin oti etsi einai h zwh kai etsi tha einai. kai o poio plousios anthropos tou kosmou exei problimata! telos!

----------


## opitimist2012

Αν και απαντω λιγο αργα, θα ηθελα νας πω οτι πάσχω πολλα χρόνια απο διπολικη διαταραχη και εχω δοκιμασει πολλες εναλλακτικες θεραπειες (ομοιοπαθητικη, ρεφλεξιολογια, βελονισμο, ρεικι) παραλληλα με φαρμακευτικη αγωγη.Ολες οι θεραπειες ηταν αποτελεσματικες, αλλα με το βελονισμο ειδα τη μεγαλη διαφορα, γι αυτο το συνιστώ σε όλους.

----------


## Invisible

Καθυστερημενα σου απαντω οτι η διπολικη διαταραχη βελτιωνεται κατα πολυ με βελονισμο. Βλεπεις διαφορα απο την πρωτη κιολας συνεδρια
.



> παιδια καλησπερα μου διεγνωσαν διπολικη με επεισοδια υπομανιας και καταθλιψη και παιρνω lamictal, zoloft και abilify.εχει κανεις αναλογη εμπειρια???θα μου περασει και θα γινω ποτε καλα???νιωθω πολυ νευρικοτητα, ανχος και εντονη ερωτικη διαθεση φταιει η διπολικη για ολα αυτα???

----------


## Invisible

> παιδια καλησπερα μου διεγνωσαν διπολικη με επεισοδια υπομανιας και καταθλιψη και παιρνω lamictal, zoloft και abilify.εχει κανεις αναλογη εμπειρια???θα μου περασει και θα γινω ποτε καλα???νιωθω πολυ νευρικοτητα, ανχος και εντονη ερωτικη διαθεση φταιει η διπολικη για ολα αυτα???


...και αποκτας μια πολυ καλυτερη ποιοτητα ζωης

----------


## athanasoudaki

Θεέ μ τι μπούρδες έγραφα?? Τα έκανα όλα αυτά που έγραφα για να ξεφύγω απ την κατάθλιψη, για κανένα άλλο λόγο κ Όχι σε υπερβολικό βαθμό κ η ψυχίατρος που είχα πάει τότε μ είχε επιρρεασει πολύ με το θέμα της διπολικης, αυτά..

----------


## nait7

Καλησπέρα εμένα έχει η γυναίκα μου και ταλεποριτε πολύ σε ποια γιατρό πηγαίνεις αν μπορείς ν μου πείς ν πάρουμε μια 2 γνώμη?

----------


## Maria9999

Πάσχει η μητέρα μου από διπολική διαταραχή και μπορώ να πω ότι με τα φάρμακα είδαμε τεράστια διαφορά . Πολύ πιο ήρεμη εδώ και χρόνια , βεβαίως τα φάρμακα δεν βοήθησαν τόσο με την κατάθλιψη . Βγαινω συχνά έξω μαζί της , τουλάχιστον 4 φορές την εβδομάδα και αυτό την βοηθάει αρκετά . Να βγαίνεις έξω και να μην παραλείπεις τα φάρμακα που θα σου δώσουν , είναι απλά θαυματουργά , τουλάχιστον στην περίπτωση της μήτερας μου που πάσχει περίπου 15 χρόνια από αυτό και διαγνώστηκε τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια .

----------


## Sylvana

Welcome to the club

----------


## Sylvana

Δεν είναι αρρώστια για να περασει... Εξαρτάται τι ακριβώς διπολική έχεις, γτ χωρίζεται, και ποσο σοβαρά είσαι :Ρ Ζήσε την ηρεμία να βρεις τον εαυτό σου με τα φάρμακα και σταδιακά βλέπεις αν θα περασει και χωρίς  :Smile:

----------


## nait7

καλησπερα μπορεις να μου πεις θελουμε και εμεις να παρουμε μια 2 γνωμη σε ποιον γιατρο πηγενεις?

----------


## nait7

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΠΟΙΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΠΗΓΕΝΕΙΣ

----------


## Npr

Καλησπέρα! Όντως βελτιώνεται με βελονισμό? Μετά από πόσες συνεδρίες είδες διαφορά? 
Δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ βελονισμό. 
Γενικά έχω απελπιστεί με τη διπολική. Έχω ταλαιπωρηθεί πολλά χρόνια, αλλά φέτος μου έκαναν ξεκάθαρη διάγνωση για διπολική. Ακολουθώ φαρμακευτική αγωγή εδώ και ένα μήνα. Τον σταθεροποιητή τον ξεκίνησα εδώ και μια βδομάδα. Φοβάμαι γενικά μήπως δεν καταφέρω να βγω από όλο αυτό.

----------


## Taso_79

Ο βελονισμός είναι ψευδοεπιστήμη χωρίς επιστημονική βάση και αν ωφελεί μπορεί να είναι ως αυθυποβολή σε ψυχολογικό επίπεδο. Δεν θα σου συνιστούσα να δώσεις εκεί χρήματα παρά σε ψυχοθεραπεία σε συνδυασμό με την κατάλληλη φαρμακευτική αγωγή από ψυχίατρο -ψυχοθεραπευτή. Η καλή επικοινωνία με τους επαγγελματίες ψυχικής υγείας πάντα παίζει σπουδαίο ρόλο.

----------

